# Asbestos removal



## sherman (16 Mar 2005)

Any idea how much it costs to get an approx. 7sq. metre corrugated asbestos roof removed from a house extension?

Is this a case of you get what you pay for and therefore I should automatically ignore the lowest quotes?

Any recommendations as to contractors who are qualified/competent in this area?


----------



## mo3art (17 Mar 2005)

Sherman, you can remove it yourself, providing:

1. The roofing sheets are not deteriorating, ie falling apart (dusty)
2. You do not break up the sheets at all, even for the purposes of removal.
3. You wear appropriate protective clothing & eye/breathing protection equipment.

The sticky bit is getting the sheets removed from your site - contact your local council to receive a list of authorised disposal companies.

HTH


----------



## ClubMan (17 Mar 2005)

In case it's of any use  have an article about asbestos.


----------



## heinbloed1 (17 Mar 2005)

Make sure that you get a real company,no cowboys.After the sheets had been removed it is essential to clear ALL dust from the place below the sheets,for example the roof battens/laths and from the vapor barrier.The best way to do that is with the aid of a vacuun cleaner that has an anti allergic filter,a so called pollen filter.The vacuum cleaner incl.its filters will than be hazardous waste itself,it is not destined for the metal/electrical recycling bank!
The protective clothing is not just a cardboard mask and cheap leather gloves.Get the best equipment available.The masks have to be marked with the slogan "suitable for asbestos dust" or at least with an CE2 symbol for the small piece you have.Again:all your protective clothing is not suitable for further recycling in the cloth bank for example.It will be hazardous waste it self.
My advice is to get a contractor to do the job,one that is licensed for that particular work.And demand a bill from the contractor that states exactly what had been done and where it went , incl. the bill-or a copy-of the waste handler or the dump.It must state what sort of waste was accepted incl.the quantity.
Here in Cork I have witnessed how the yellow plastic bags (determined for asbestos waste) had been dumped in a wetland and been covered with rubble.Opposite Little Island(Henkel) at the container terminal ,a 30 seconds drive from the Lee tunnel to wards Midleton on the left.This practice is still going on,tens of thousands of people can see it every day from the road .But officials won't look at these matters,the container terminal got  subsidies ,it is so important for the nation after all that even the residents won't complain....


----------



## Toby (17 Mar 2005)

Slightly off the point but would you consider it safe to leave an asbestos shed roof in place. We've been told it won't do any harm as long as its not disturbed and its a hassle/expense to remove. Thanks.


----------



## heinbloed1 (18 Mar 2005)

*Re.:*

Hi Toby!
An asbestos roof tile/sheet does deteriorate all the time.Not the asbestos fibers but the cement binder i.e. the concrete.Concrete is alkaline,but the rain is acetic/neutral and therefore it attacks the cement.And the wind/air movements blow the fibers around in  uncontrolled amounts.  It releases asbestos fibers all the time.The sooner you get rid of it the better for us all.
Various methods have been tried to bind the fibers -with additional layers of cement,glue,resin,paint etc..None of these have been found acceptable .Entire buildings are condemned as unsafe/unusable because they contain asbestos.An approach like "don't -touch- it-don't- get-bitten-by-it" is not acceptable when living  with carcinogenic substances that are airborne. 
The sooner you employe a registered company the cheaper it is.Neither wages nor waste charges will become cheaper in times to come.


----------



## mo3art (18 Mar 2005)

*Re: Re.:*

Nor can you put a price on the value of your good health....................................


----------



## sherman (18 Mar 2005)

*Re: Re.:*

Thanks for that Heinbloed1.

I got a few quotes from contractors, charging between €350 and €1000. The cheapest one seemed the most 'responsible' (in that he talked me through the process, gave me a bit of background as to the dangers of asbestos, why it was used originally etc.), told me about how he applies for a form C1 (I think) from the Council before starting the work. This form is then signed by the Council to prove that the material was removed properly and disposed of according to the Council's asbestos disposal rules.

He told me that often asbestos roofs are merely bolted on, therefore he cuts the bolts themselves, leaving the roof in one piece, and encases it in polythene before removal and disposal.

The asbestos is on a structure that we will demolish after removal of the asbestos.


----------



## Hansov (18 Mar 2005)

*Re: Re.:*

A slight bit off topic but. Anytime I sit in the old stand in Lansdowne Road and look up at the asbestos sheeted roof I wonder.... Imagine what it will cost to get rid of that roof!


----------



## ClubMan (18 Mar 2005)

*Re: Re.:*

When _Bohs_ demolished most of the old main stand in [broken link removed] to develop the new _Jodi_ stand, the discovery of asbestos in the old structure caused significant delays and cost overruns.


----------



## heinbloed1 (19 Mar 2005)

*price for asbestos removal*

Hi sherman!
The price of €1000.- for your 7 m2 seems a bit hefty to me though I'm not in the business.The guy who gave you the quotation for three hundred seems to have a clue,but make sure you get the receipt from the dump/disposing facility or at least a copy of it.When the building will be demolished it should be sprayed with water during the break down work,that would hold down dust particles,not only the left over asbestos fibers but dust in general.Your (asbestos)site seems to be not that big,so a simple water hose from the garden center with an adjustable nozzle should be sufficient.


----------



## OhPinchy (19 Mar 2005)

*...*

Hi Sherman - I've do get rid of a similar amount of asbestos as you do so would appreciate it if you could give me the name and number of the crowd who quoted you €350, thanks


----------



## Mahons (18 Aug 2005)

Hi Sherman,

Same as yourself and OhPinchy, great if you could give me the details of that company.

Thanks 


Mahons


----------



## hansov (19 Aug 2005)

Slightly OT but I was in the West Upper Stand at Lansdowne Road for the Italy/Ireland match on Wednesday night, right up at the back and could almost touch the asbestos roof. I can imagine the bill to take down that roof when they eventually redevelop Lansdowne Road.


----------



## Mahons (20 Aug 2005)

Hi ,

Got my first quote this afternoon for removal of a 180 (ish)sq ft shed, with roof and side panels all asbestos. €800 cash, Not sure if this is a good deal?? 

Also must get on to our house surveyor who described the shed in his report as a timber shed! Hopefully I'll be able to get him to pay some if not all of this unexpected and unwanted cost.

Mahons


----------



## Carpenter (22 Aug 2005)

"€800 cash"- is this legit?  For this type of specialised, hazardous work I'd expect a VAT invoice at the least?  Where is the stuff ending up????


----------



## Mahons (24 Aug 2005)

I'm not going with the Guy - He was part of specialised roofing company based in Dublin, just doing the job on the side. Didn't like the first impression, just walked in to shed, said 800 cash - notes only and walked out. So I said I'd be in touch.


I've actually found another guy who's willing to do it for half that price and he has all the appropriate forms I.e C1 Form.


Mind you he'll actually take the sheets for 200, another 200 to dismantle the shed. Good deal as far as I can see, especially if you were willing to dismantle yourself (Half thinking I might) and the fact he has the C1 form for me, so I know it's going to de dealt with appropriately.


----------



## OhPinchy (24 Aug 2005)

Hi Mahons,

I have to get rid of some asbestos soon and that sounds like a decent price if the guy is legit - could you post or PM me his details if hes in Dublin?

Thanks


----------



## damson (24 Aug 2005)

Hi Sherman and Mahons,

I've got to get rid of some asbestos too... if you could pass on the details of the legit but reasonable cost firms, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## Mahons (24 Aug 2005)

Hi OhPincy/Damson,

I not comfortable giving the guys details out just yet as I've only got a price from him, he hasn't actually done the Job for me yet so I can't confirm how reliable and legit he is. 

He's on holidays until next wednesday so it'll be thursday before he does anything for me.

If I'm totally happy with the job I will certainly pass on the details to you then. 

Mahons


----------



## OhPinchy (8 Nov 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone have any specific experience/recommendations of an asbestos removal firm in Dublin?

I need to have 6 metres x 3 metres of asbestos removed from the roof of my garage (which will be demolished).

Can anyone recommend someone in Dublin to do this and also what ballpark should it cost?

I will be demolishing the garage after the asbestos roof has been removed - is it safe for me to do this?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2005)

No recommendations but  might be of interest to you.


----------



## ludermor (9 Nov 2005)

*Re: Re.:*

Yeez Clubman, you brought back memories there. I was involved in the dalymount redevelopment. Not only was the sheeting on the stand made from asbestos but so was some of the pipe work, lagging and some cladding internally. An absolute nightmare. And add to this we had a demolition contractor who wasnt exactly playing by all the rules. 
But as was stated earlier with regards to the removal, it is very important to get a contractor who can certify where the asbestos is going. As far as i know there are only 3/4 places that can take asbestos in ireland, most of the big jobs are shipped to germany


----------



## Sam Maguire (7 Oct 2007)

Sorry to revive this thread but I'm trying to get updated information.

I have a garden shed that I want to demolish whilst I have builders in next month - purely because the shed is ugly and useless. Its an Asbestos (corrugated) roof but not dangrious until broken up as far as I can tell, and in my surveyors opinion when I bought the house. Any suggestions on a firm who could dismantle and take away for me? I'd be happy to give them job of demolishing the shed as well if it made them give me a  competitive price.

I also have asbestos tiles on a kitchen extension - I'm not demolishing that but I want to put in a large velux window, so a number of slates will need to be removed for that purpose and the rest will remain - again I understand that its only on removal/breaking up that any issues arise.

I want to do the job properly and ensure that there are no health issues for my builder (or myself i suppose!). I'm in north Dublin (close to CC) and would welcome recommendations on a company who will do a properly certified disposal for me - at a reasonable cost!

Thanks very much.


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Oct 2007)

Sam Maguire said:


> Sorry to revive this thread but I'm trying to get updated information.
> 
> I have a garden shed that I want to demolish whilst I have builders in next month - purely because the shed is ugly and useless. Its an Asbestos (corrugated) roof but not dangrious until broken up as far as I can tell, and in my surveyors opinion when I bought the house. Any suggestions on a firm who could dismantle and take away for me? I'd be happy to give them job of demolishing the shed as well if it made them give me a  competitive price.
> 
> ...



Hi Sam,

There is an excellent post here on asbestos removal.  If you run the search option in this forum only there are previous threads on this subject.


----------



## Sam Maguire (7 Oct 2007)

many thanks - will take a look


----------

